
Startups Vie to Build an Uber for Health Care - shahryc
http://www.wsj.com/articles/startups-vie-to-build-an-uber-for-health-care-1439265847?mod=e2fb
======
shahryc
I'd imagine it would be particularly helpful for senior citizens.

